# everyone meet Dude :)



## rachamelia (Oct 26, 2013)

6 month old blue hooded dumbo rat (and before anyone worries, he's getting a wire cage tomorrow! ^_^)


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

It's the sawdust bedding and loneliness id worry about... Xx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rachamelia (Oct 26, 2013)

That's not sawdust...I would never do that to any animal


----------



## rachamelia (Oct 26, 2013)

And while I do know they do better in pairs I have done extensive research: online, the library, other rat owners, breeders and 2 exotic vets who all say the same...yes a friend would be good. BUT I can try a little one on one time with him first. You could have just said..."aw what a cutie!" Instead you went for a criticism and a snarky comment. That's cool. See ya!


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

I think Dude is adorable!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rachamelia (Oct 26, 2013)

Stefni said:


> I think Dude is adorable!!! Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Thank you so much! ^_^


----------



## hybanana (Jan 27, 2012)

So cutee!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## September (Jul 30, 2013)

What kind of bedding is it? Did you research show you that lone rats tend to get sick more quickly than one's in groups?


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

He's a cutie! That face is so adorable.
Only the above poster had right to worry. I regret starting with only one guy so much, because introductions after they're fully grown is hard with intact males. Also I've had bad experience with that bedding. A young female I used to own was sneezy and had breathing troubles with it. Changed to a recycled paper bedding and she did so much better. It's a good thing you're switching to a wire cage though, tanks have terrible ventilation. Just be sure the cage's measurements are sufficient for a grown rat (and any more you plan to get).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

He's very cute, I especially love that first pic.  If the bedding is aspen, it's fine.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

What a cutie

I apologize if you don't appreciate the criticism everyone here just wants the best for all the rats

Plus two rats is double the cute!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Oh my gosh he is such a hansome fellow
I love his name too~

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard (Jul 20, 2013)

rachamelia said:


> And while I do know they do better in pairs I have done extensive research: online, the library, other rat owners, breeders and 2 exotic vets who all say the same...yes a friend would be good. BUT I can try a little one on one time with him first. You could have just said..."aw what a cutie!" Instead you went for a criticism and a snarky comment. That's cool. See ya!


Okay I'm sorry you think my comments are 'snarky' but your research obviously hasn't paid off since both of my comments which you threw aside are actually valid! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

As long as it isn't dusty, pine or cedar there isn't an issue with the bedding.
A lot of people don't advise getting the buddy later on because of having to quarantine and it makes it harder to do introductions and then you may end up with two lonely rats because they won't get along.
But either way it's a little late for that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rachamelia (Oct 26, 2013)

hybanana said:


> So cutee!!Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Thank you!!


----------



## rachamelia (Oct 26, 2013)

September said:


> What kind of bedding is it? Did you research show you that lone rats tend to get sick more quickly than one's in groups?


It is an aspen type. And yes, I have read alot about having more than one and am already looking  in the mean time I've enjoyed having some one on one time with him. But he'll have a friend soon!


----------



## rachamelia (Oct 26, 2013)

never-sleep said:


> He's a cutie! That face is so adorable.Only the above poster had right to worry. I regret starting with only one guy so much, because introductions after they're fully grown is hard with intact males. Also I've had bad experience with that bedding. A young female I used to own was sneezy and had breathing troubles with it. Changed to a recycled paper bedding and she did so much better. It's a good thing you're switching to a wire cage though, tanks have terrible ventilation. Just be sure the cage's measurements are sufficient for a grown rat (and any more you plan to get).Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The above poster just was very rude about it. I love new info and am eager to learn. But not going to tolerate the rudeness I read about the paper bedding I will definitely look into it! And yes I will def have enough space for 2 guys.in the new cage


----------



## rachamelia (Oct 26, 2013)

HeatherElle said:


> He's very cute, I especially love that first pic.  If the bedding is aspen, it's fine.


 Thank you! yes, it is an aspen type


----------



## rachamelia (Oct 26, 2013)

Voltage said:


> As long as it isn't dusty, pine or cedar there isn't an issue with the bedding.
> A lot of people don't advise getting the buddy later on because of having to quarantine and it makes it harder to do introductions and then you may end up with two lonely rats because they won't get along.
> But either way it's a little late for that.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Lol, it's not really too late...I haven't even had him 24 hours! There's a "littermate" that I am considering going back to get tomorrow. I don't forsee a problem there. And nope, no cedar, etc. It's an aspen type. but I am considering changing it


----------



## rachamelia (Oct 26, 2013)

Crezzard said:


> Okay I'm sorry you think my comments are 'snarky' but your research obviously hasn't paid off since both of my comments which you threw aside are actually valid!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Wow! I had no idea you knew more than the internet, all the breeders I've spoken to, the pet store, and even the vets! must be nice! Seriously, please go away. There is no reason for you to comment on anything else I post. I am here to make friends and discuss our ratties. Not deal with people trying to throw their weight around. You can deliver the same information without talking down to people. I am no longer interested in your info/opinion. Thanks.


----------



## rachamelia (Oct 26, 2013)

Voltage said:


> Oh my gosh he is such a hansome fellow
> I love his name too~
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Thank you very much


----------



## rachamelia (Oct 26, 2013)

Grawrisher said:


> What a cutie
> 
> I apologize if you don't appreciate the criticism everyone here just wants the best for all the rats
> 
> ...


 Oh trust me, I am very open to any and all advice and information!! And constructive criticism is fine too ... as long as we all respect each other.  I can offer my opinion on things all day long, but I will never drop down to insulting someone or talking down to them. There's no point. It's rude and unhelpful. All of that aside....I am looking to learn!!  and I am already looking into getting him one of his "littermates" tomorrow  ... you are very right, double the cuteness!!!! ^_^


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Welcome and good job standing up for yourself. Sorry you had to eight off the bat though. 
Your baby is adorable. I have had a few lone rats that have done great on their own and also it's fine for a shirt time so he can focus on bonding with you. Again, welcome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

